# bidding



## snowbound (Sep 30, 2005)

Iam doing an estimate for a church. The parking lot is approximately 500,000
sq. ft. I came up with $750- $1000 per push. What would be an average price for salting only, and is there anywere to get professional looking proposal forms so I have an idea of how to word and cover all aspects of my bids.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Hate to be a buzzkill, and only you know your numbers and what works for you, but a lot that size, at almost 12 acres, I would figure for at least $1500 per push for a low accumulation. What about islands, light poles, etc. What type of equipment are you using? That's a lot of snow to pile up even with little accumulation. Using any loaders, pusher boxes, etc?


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Snowbound: John is right! Are you sure you have your numbers right? An acre is 43,560 square feet. Here's the math: 500,000/43,560 = 11.48 acres. I've never seen a church with a 11.48 acre parking lot. Heck, I'm not too far from Gillette Stadium where the New England Patriots play and the main parking area comprises maybe 10 acres and that stadium holds about 70,000 fans. You may want to remeasure the lot.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Do you guys bid by sq ft?? if so what do you get per. I guess I just look and sort of guess how long it will take and figure it by an hourly rate. Id love to get more scientific about it.


----------

